# DVD-CD ROM Laufwerk...mit IDE oder SATA Anschluss?



## Raoul (6. August 2010)

Hallo..

also ich steh mal wieder im wald.

da ich mich nochnicht so gut in der pc welt auskenne und mir gerade ein system zusammenstelle wollte ich fragen wie das ist mit den rom/dvd laufwerken.

soll ich eins mit IDE oder mit SATA anschluss kaufen ?

habe gelesen dass es ja von den übertragungsraten her zwischen IDE und SATA unterschiede gibt bzw SATA ist der "neuere" "schnellere" standard.

aber bei laufwerken soll dass keine auswirkung haben da sie nichtmal IDE voll ausnützen.


Also wäre es egal welcher anschluss oder?

gruss


----------



## longtom (6. August 2010)

Im grunde ja ,aber SATA kabel sind wesentlich kleiner und lassen sich besser verlegen was dem Airflow zu gute kommt .
Ausserdem ist Preislich kein unterschied zwischen IDE und SATA .


----------



## jojo0077 (6. August 2010)

... und SATA-Anschlüsse wirst du auch in 10 Jahren noch auf den Mainboards finden (sag ich jez mal ganz mutig). IDE hingegen ist eigentlich veraltet. Von der Geschwindigkeit wird es sich aber wirklich nichts nehmen.

Guck einfach was auf deinem Mainboard noch frei ist. Wenn beies zur Verfügung steht nimm SATA!
Falls du die Stecker nicht kennst am besten einfach Googlen.
SATA ist von der Größe her ähnlich wie USB. Eher n bissl kleiner. IDE ist so nen riesiger, breiter Stecker...


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2010)

Vn der Leistung isses egal, aber an sich sind Sata-Laufwerke inzwischen sogar preiswerter, jedenfalls bei Festplatten, weil kaum mehr einer IDE kauft. Es gibt keinen einzigen grund, der für IDE spricht, außer das Board hat kein Sata  

Im Gegenteil: in seltenen Fällen kommt sich IDE mit SATA in die Quere, das ist mit zB passiert: hab ne zweite Sata-HDD eingebaut, und plötzlich war der ganze PC eingefroren, sobald mein IDE-DVD-ROM benutzt wurde - neue Sata-HDD raus, kein Problem mehr. Sata wieder rein, IDE raus, kein Problem mehr. Hab mir dann einen neuen Sata-Brenner gekauft, die kosten ja seit ner Weile auch nur noch um die 25€.


----------



## Raoul (6. August 2010)

alles klar danke..


----------



## derP4computer (6. August 2010)

Hallo IDE Freunde,

wenn Du noch IDE Laufwerke CD/DVD, HD, ............ wer weiß was noch hast, dann bleibe dabei.
So viel wie ich gesehen habe, hat doch jedes neue Board noch mindestens einen IDE Anschluß.
............... Bitte korrigiere mich einer ..... außer es handelt sich um ein High End Board oder so.
IDE waren glaube ich max. 133 und Sata 150Mb....Sekunde ausser SATA 3 ......... und die Zeit habe ich alle male.
MfG


----------



## kress (6. August 2010)

Ja, jedes Board hat noch 1 IDE fürs Floppy.
An Sata Geschwindigkeit kommt man eh nicht mit einem Laufwerk. Packt nur ne SSD.
IDE oder Sata ist egal, Sata ist halt standart und neuer, ein ide LW würde ich nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Raoul (6. August 2010)

hallo nochmal..

ich hätt noch ne frage

was brauch ich denn für´n laufwerk  *dvd-ro*m oder *cd-rom*?

hab gerade gesehen dass dass win7 ultimate zb auf dvd rom ist.

kann ich im *dvd rom* laufwerk auch *cd´s* bzw *cd rom* abspielen?

ist *cd rom* schon ausgestorben?

steh da echt noch voll auf der leitung


----------



## kress (6. August 2010)

cd rom ist noch nicht tot, aber os sind immer auf dvds heute.
Kauf dir ein DVD Laufwerk.
Kostet vielleicht 20€.


----------



## aurionkratos (6. August 2010)

DVD Laufwerke können idr. auch CDs lesen.


----------



## cookiebrandt (6. August 2010)

_NEULING_ schrieb:


> [...]
> kann ich im *dvd rom* laufwerk auch *cd´s* bzw *cd rom* abspielen? [...]



Ja. Andersherum hingegen nicht.

MfG


----------



## Raoul (7. August 2010)

ok..also ein dvd-rom mit sata anschluss- passt danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2010)

DVD können immer auch CD lesen. Aber ein CD-Rom kann keine DVD lesen. Nimm am besten nen SATA-DVD-Brenner, die kosten mittlerweile auch nur noch um die 20€. Es lohnt sich im Grunde gar nicht, auf die Brennfunktion zu verzichten   Du kannst damit CD und DVD lesen und auch beides brennen.


----------

